# Avery bumpers



## Bigisland (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone seen these, if so where can I get some.


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

I saw a picture of them on the Waterdog Tv forum last month. They look real nice. 
I called Avery to order some, but the sales person said they were not available yet. That was last month.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Avery has a chat site, they posted up some pics the other day. I believe that almost all of there new products will be comming out latter this summer. At least that is what they keep alluding to. Sounds like one big shipment from CHINA. :roll: 

scroll down about 1/2 way on the page and they have pics.
http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=15193


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I saw some of the first generation ducks with the folks training for the SRS today. They are rubber like a bumper so the cat pee smell will be gone.
________
Magyar suzuki history


----------



## huntestaholic (Jan 16, 2006)

*bumpers*

Avery said they will be avaliable to the public the first of june :wink:


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

I got to check out some of the bumpers and ducks this weekend. I like the next gen ducks. I think they are going to hold up better than the dokkens. I don't think they will absorb the water as much if any and won't smell like cat pee after a training session. 

the bumpers are cool. Avery is making them out to be the best thing since sliced bread. Oh well they have to sell a product. I will probably buy a few of the ducks.


----------



## Gooose (Oct 11, 2005)

Mack's Prairie Wing's has info and photos on their website.


----------



## Gooose (Oct 11, 2005)

Mack's Prairie Wings has info and photos on their website.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Mack's is doing a PRE-ORDER right now, they have nothing in stock, but are allowing people to pre-order. As soon as the products hit there docks, they will be sending them out. 

Avery has been hyping all of their products hard for the last 5 months. I have a feeling most places will be sold out come pre order time. 

So you might not want to wait.


----------



## rich and monica (Jul 24, 2005)

Has anyone found a place to order these where they are available and not on backorder?

Rich


----------



## Jason Zerrer (May 12, 2003)

The bumpers should be coming to dealers when they take their regular shipments. Depending on where you are it may range from late this month on into later in the summer.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*Avery's*



rich cochran said:


> Has anyone found a place to order these where they are available and not on backorder?
> 
> Rich


Rich, I have an order with Dogs Affield.............


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

wenglish, did you order these online? I cannot find them on dogs afield online catalog, ATB or hexabumper


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*Avery*



Lab Head said:


> wenglish, did you order these online? I cannot find them on dogs afield online catalog, ATB or hexabumper



I spoke to Dogs Affield with Rita


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Cross Creek Gun Dog Catalog will also be holding them on hand very soon. 

www.crosscreekkennel.com/catalog.htm


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I met two of the Avery Pro staff in Maine a few weeks ago. They had some of the bumpers and the ATB's. I really liked the feel of the birds almost like a fresh bird squish , you know what I mean? The bumpers are different but I can see how it should improve any mouthy issues as far as a lot of dropping. 
Didn't notice the paint smell that I had heard was an issue but these ATB had been around a bit and were not fresh out of the box. 

Margo


----------



## Zekeland (Jun 5, 2006)

Cabela's in Sidney will have most NEW Avery products on shelves by 2nd week of August. The website should be updated by August 1st. Call and reserve your goods early!!


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*ATB*

I received a catalog from Mack's Prairie Wings in the mail yesterday, all items in question are on page 71.........

ATB ( mallard ),SRS Flasher ( SRS ) AVE 200.................24.99
Teal AVE200........................19.99

1-800-229-0296 or www.mackspw.com


I just ordered m ine..............


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

Looking forward to reading what people have to say when they compare the ATB to the Dokken and the Armadillo.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*Armadillo*

Forrest, I have 2 of your products ( mini - large doken ) they are great.. The dog really like them.....I wish the head was possitioned straight, but they still serve there purpose........Very Pleased w/them........


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*Bumpers*

Quietttttttttttt, I went in to sportsmans warehouse here locally and guess what, the new AVERY Bumpers are in.........7.99 / 5.99 not a bad deal..........CLEAN UP TIME


----------



## Black Forest Retrievers (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah! Sportsman Warehouse has a bunch of them.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*Avery*

I just had to go out today and bought 3 of each...............


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

*Avery Bumpers*

I ordered my Avery bumpers and Avery duck from DOGS AFIELD and they arrived yesterday. The slow boat from China must have finally arrived. I talked to Rita at Dogs Afield last week and she said they had them, I really did not believe her because one of the big companies out of AR had also told me that several months ago and nothing ever arrived. Just thought that everyone would like to know one of the RTF sponsors (Dogs Afield) has them in stock now.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*I have some coming from Dogs Afield too*

can't wait to check them out...anybody kicked their's in yet and have a review?


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

Trained with the new hexa bumpers and ATB's a few times this summer. Bumpers are decent. However the ATB's are "slick" coming out of water and more then a few dogs had some issues holding onto them.


----------

